
Show HN: Leavethe.us – search jobs by keyword in 50+ countries - fibbery
http://leavethe.us
======
touchofevil
You should post this on reddit.com/r/iwantout A lot of people there would love
this!

------
Bombthecat
Ruby on rails. 20 jobs in germany.

It is right :)

